# Private Messaging Problem issue solved, sort of



## RIBottleguy (Jan 28, 2016)

I have noticed a few members were having difficulty sending private messages, so I decided to check my account settings.  It looks like they were changed during the transition to the new site.  

Go to General Settings, and scroll down to private messaging.  

Under receive private messages, mine was set only to contacts and admins.  Just change it to all members.  


The only catch is that everyone has to do this for it to work. It might just be better to contact the admin directly and see if they can change everyone's default.


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 28, 2016)

Just went and checked and as you said, mine was set only to contacts and admins. I just updated it to all members.

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2016)

If Admin does that then it's no longer an option but I have noticed the settings on some members. I'll see about making an announcement, I think I can do that. It will be fun to try.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it was an error when the site was changed.  The default before was everyone can get PMs, unless you are being harassed or like your peace and quiet, PMs are a pretty important part of communication on this site, esp. for the Buy/Sell forum.


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey RIBottleguy,

I sent you a PM since I resolved the messaging issues...  Did you receive it?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks good!


----------

